# Ultramarines Movie Thread Update - Faces animated with facial capture technology.



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

just recieved the email newsletter from the unltramarines movie team




> Codex Pictures is giving a first sneak preview of a one of the early concept designs for the forthcoming Warhammer 40,000 movie, ULTRAMARINES.
> 
> The artwork revealed is for the entrance to the Codex Chapel.
> 
> ...


http://ultramarinesthemovie.com/new...gn=43f689ca59-email_issue002&utm_medium=email 

cheers

edd


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm not sure what to think of that chapel, I hope the movie doesn't look like that...
At least we're getting info!


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Is this all they have available now? I thought Mr. Abnett said something like this is 3 years in the making. 3 years for a hallway and some dude who had no clue about the invention of a combe


----------



## Dymus (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm Very Excited to see more pictures and production notes. With the new Space Marine game coming out next year for the Xbox and PS3 they are going to make alot of people very interested in the Warhammer 40k universe:grin:


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Don't forget Blood Bowl's already out. I' mightily considering getting a copy.

Back on topic though. I don't know what to make of the chapel. I guess its a start and looks suitably Gothic-esque.


----------



## HitmanHarry (Aug 9, 2008)

I just hope the movie does 40k justice. I would rather the movie take a very long time to come out, and have really nice effects, voice acting and a good story, than it end up being like a syfy origional film.

And does anyone know anything about the story other than its about ultramarines?


----------



## markjelly (Jan 5, 2010)

I never actually thought they would do a movie


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

and about the fricking smurfs


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

World Eater XII said:


> and about the fricking smurfs


i know.. vom. but i guess they are the most 'easily digested' chapter for non 40k fans. ie. boring and not-complicated.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

I saw the clip from the Producer. He stated that the movie would be true to the 40K universe, and that he would be concentrating on getting it right, especially the life/training/portrayl of the Ultra's. Curiously he said, that when we come out at the end we would say "I loved the film, but I never saw that end coming"... I wonder what he meant by that statement? :shok:


----------



## ENGARDE (Apr 4, 2009)

i have to say im excited for the film, it will only help to encourage and enrich our hobby, i cant wait to see our locals stores swell with fresh noobs to be pounded into the table AHHAHAHAAHAHAHAH sorry. 

but to those of you complaining about Ultramarines, who would you rather see, Dark Eldar? (sorry i couldnt help myself, i may have just opened the flood gates on this one to DE thread jackers!!!) I think Ultramarines are perfectly acceptable they represent the 40K universe as well as any other army and appeal to a wider range of the general public, those of us with more a aquired tastes in armies are all going to feel slighted, its a con of how passionately we feel about our respective collections, we all have our favourite and GW has theres!!!


----------



## flankman (Jan 26, 2009)

well ultramarines are know for fighting nids so Wewt for nids getting screen time? 

i swear if they make the lame dow story where eldars trick orks into fighting marines....il probably still watch it = (


----------



## Shacklock (Dec 15, 2009)

Ork Waaagh on stereotypical Imperial world, company deployed to fuck them up, oh look Eldar hmmh...what are those dirty xenos doing, lets kill them as well as the Waagh which is rapidly encomposing the whole planet. Oh no, the Eldar are really on our side and Chaos is here doing something blandly evil! Oh noez its too late we've killed too many of the Eldar, lets ally with the last ten of them and kill Chaos.
Sound fammiliar? *grin*


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

@ Dymus



Dymus said:


> I'm Very Excited to see more pictures and production notes. With the new Space Marine game coming out next year for the Xbox and PS3 they are going to make alot of people very interested in the Warhammer 40k universe:grin:


they have an specific month for this release already???

WKG


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Space Marines to be animated with state-of-the-art facial capture technology*



> Latest news on Ultramarines, the forthcoming movie based on Games Workshop’s Warhammer 40,000 universe, is that it is to employ state-of-the-art facial animation technology developed by a leading entertainment industry digital services provider to bring the Space Marines and their adversaries to life on the screen.
> 
> Image Metrics’ unique system captures and transforms all the nuances, subtleties and emotions of the facial performances of real life actors into 3D animation – a process praised by The New York Times as ‘technology that captures the soul’. As a result, actors are able to give expressive performances without any face markers, make-up or special equipment. The Image Metrics system then translates this data into animation curves that can be used in any of the leading 3D software programmes.
> 
> ...


Follow the progress of Ultramarines at www.ultramarinesthemovie.com


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

*Ultramarines Movie Update - Faces animated with facial capture technology.*



> Latest news on _Ultramarines_, the forthcoming movie based on Games Workshop’s Warhammer 40,000 universe, is that it is to employ state-of-the-art facial animation technology developed by a leading entertainment industry digital services provider to bring the Space Marines and their adversaries to life on the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







http://ultramarinesthemovie.com/news/2010-01-26/ultramarines-production-update

http://www.image-metrics.com/


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

awesome - going to be better than even my best punch and judy efforts.(holds up 2 models) peeowm peowm 'death to the false emperor' shwish schwish shing! 'not this time, four eyes' ker splat! ' agggh my favourite 3 eyes! (drops dead)' seriously - if its half as good as this then its going to be great...


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

The movie will probably disappointing, tbh.

I refuse to believe that simply because it's about space marines, then it's definitely going to be awesome. I will definitely see it though, even though it will probably make my eyes bleed from all the ultramarine worship (possibly the single worst kind of worship there is).


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Brother Emund said:


> I saw the clip from the Producer. He stated that the movie would be true to the 40K universe, and that he would be concentrating on getting it right, especially the life/training/portrayl of the Ultra's. Curiously he said, that when we come out at the end we would say "I loved the film, but I never saw that end coming"... I wonder what he meant by that statement? :shok:


If it has anything to do with Abnett, then the ending probably consists of everyone/all of the best characters, dying in some way. The main character then shrugs and walks off, just in time for a sequel.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Beowulf also used that facial mapping thing and although that was a shit movie the characters did look impressive.... That will really push the detail up on the characters which is a big thumbs up from me.... even if it's a crap story if it looks shiny enough it will sell.... look at avatar. Dances with wolves in space with CG and that's the biggest grossing movie of all time now...


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

The fact that it was the biggest grossing movie of all time had nothing to do with the special effects.

It can easily be attributed to one thing, and one thing only:

Being directed by James Cameron.

Any other director, even if the movie was identical, and it wouldn't have sold out like it did.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

The Real Sanguinius said:


> The fact that it was the biggest grossing movie of all time had nothing to do with the special effects.
> 
> It can easily be attributed to one thing, and one thing only:
> 
> ...


I guess those Mcdonald Happy Meal toys helped alot. :laugh:

That movie was meh at best. Yet there it stands as the highest Grossing movie of all time. This is interesting though, Star Wars is still sold the most Tickets than that crap Avatar, why is that overlooked. More people wanted to see a good Sci Fi but tickets sale were cheaper and now Avatar is suppose to be superior thanks to inflatation.

This Ultra Movie will bomb probaly. I see it being very PG child friendly. I can so picture the Ultras saying goofy catch phrases like "eat your brocalli" or "everyday before battle I brush my teeth for that sparkly smile" :laugh:.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

You've got it spot on.

This movie will be lame because there will be 0% darkness (and the 40k universe is 10,000% darkness). In fact it will probably, as you say, feature many cheesy one-liners and over-acted action scenes, to satisfy the little snot-dribbling kids out there that actually buy most of the cinema tickets (or their parents do).

This movie is going to be one long CGI scene, much like that crap one that was at the start of DoW2.

Loads of people say that movie was cool.

It was UBER lame. Americanised voice-overs, for the super, super cheesy space marines. Poor over-exaggerated movements during battle scenes (rather than natural looking postures and movements). Ridiculously unconvincing battle cries. No gore. No swearing. Minimum violence.

Shocking.

If it ain't an 18, then it ain't gonna do 40k justice. As 40k is X rated, at it's most tame.

All this movie is going to be is a bunch of american space marines, thrusting their jaws out (so they look convincingly hard, ahahaha), and saying cheesy bs. Start to finish. Mixed in with a bit of, as I said, unconvincing animation with regard to humanoid posture and natural movement.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes it will be crap, though the DOW2 intro was good, better than the actual game.

That said however I thought it was being made by a British company, not an American one.

The only way this movie would be good, was if they made it a 40K CGI version of Dog Soldiers. I can just see it now, a brave Ultramarine about to be eaten by a bunch of ravenous squigs going "I hope I give you the shits."


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Some things are just not meant for the big screen. Games (computer, board, war) make terrible movies, IMO the money could be better spent. And seriously the Ultramarines? There are so many more interesting chapters.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well what a bunch of happy go lucky positive souls we are today! christ i thought i was the Mod of warseer for a moment


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I for one am really looking forward to this movie, even if it is about smurfs. I never thought they'd make a 40k movie, and now that they are I am as happy as a pig in shit.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I didn't think it was worth starting a new thread for this but they've sent out a newsletter with some more concept art.


----------

